# Samsung syncMaster 223BW geht nicht mehr



## Razer83 (4. April 2011)

Tag zusammen!!!
 ich habe hier noch einen 223bw stehn. wenn ich ihn an den Strom hänge passiert gar nix, nicht mal der Blaue Ring um dem Powerknopf leuchtet.
der Monitor ging einwandfrei als ich ihn das letzte mal am pc hatte, habe auch schon versch. Kaltgerätestecker probiert nix hat geholfen 
Vllt weis hier jemand was da los ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Garantie dürfte wohl keine mehr drauf sein, kannst den ja mal aufschrauben. Ich denke das dort ein paar Elkos platt sind


----------



## Razer83 (4. April 2011)

Garantie hat das Ding nicht mehr und auf schrauben mhh daran hab ich Au schon gedacht nur da sind keine keine schrauben
Halt doch aber Nur 2 an der Unterseite gleich mal versuchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Jepp 2 Schrauben in den unteren Ecken, vielleicht die Fußhalterung entfernen. Dann mal vorsichtig versuchen den aufzuhebeln. Habe den Monitor hier auch noch stehen, abe rich werde den nicht öffnen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. April 2011)

Das ist 100%'tig das Netzteil das es erwischt hat. Wenn du Glück hast ist da ne Glaskolbensicherung drin, die könntest du austauschen wenn sie durch ist.


----------



## Razer83 (4. April 2011)

So hab ihn offen  war gar Bet. So schwer auf dem 2. Bild ist das Teil kaputt oder weil es so hoch kommt. konden Dings Bums oder wie das heist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Ja die üblichen Verdächtigen, hatte so etwas schon öfters erlebt. Jetzt müßte man nur die Werte haben und jemanden der mit dem Lötkolben umgehen kann


----------



## Razer83 (4. April 2011)

Lötkolben hört sich an wie Maiskolben den kann ich auch essen also kann ich auch löten  sieht nicht so schwer aus grosse löt Punkte seh ich da, weit von anderen weg. hab auch schon in ner Wii rum gelötet das war ein Dreck, muss aber auch sagen da hab ich versagt he He
Aber wie finde ich die Werte aus es steht was von GL105 Celsius drauf und dann noch C 727 und vent
Grad gesehen das steht auch auf den anderen drauf muss wohl erst den alten runter löten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Keiner im Dunstkreis zu finden der damit umgehen kann? Von kaputt in ganz kaputt wäre ja nicht die Lösung des Problems. An einen Händler bräuchtest du dich da eher nicht wenden, da es zu teuer wäre und man gleich Ersatz kaufen könnte


----------



## Razer83 (4. April 2011)

Hab schon meine Mutter arbeitet in so ner Elektro Firma die auch mit wiederstände und Co arbeitet bzw platinen zusammen löten gerade in Auftrag gegeben einmal mitnehmen und tauschen so brauch ich Net mal selber löten  danke für die Fehler Suche und deiner Hilfe dann hab ich ja bald 2 Monitore im Einsatz jupi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Jepp, bidde schöön und viel Glück


----------

